# Merckx TSX/MXL - size 51.5 (Top tube) ??



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

hi guys..

need some help or suggestions here..

i've been looking for the above frame for years - eBays etc, but it's always on the wrong size (too big). the TSX or MXL has always been my dream frame but seems like it's almost impossible to find one my size 

can someone recommend me a link or any shops which has the above frame NOS or used but in great condition?

cheers.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Your search has probably already hit the usual suspects: ebay, craigslist, etc. Keep an eye on the international ebay sites as well.

Have you literally NEVER found one in your size? Or are you saying you've never won/bid on the ones you've seen? One thing I've found is that when a coveted EM frame comes available it's rare that it stays around for more than a day or two unless it's on ebay and then it usually gets bid up pretty high. Be prepared to pull the trigger the moment you see it or bid like you mean it. Good luck!


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Maverick....I just checked the MXL size chart and the smallest size they have is a 48cm frame, and even that has a 51.8 top tube. Is that too long for you? A 50cm goes to 52.8, a 52cm to 53.8 etc.

So it sounds like you're looking for a 48cm frame? Can't say I've ever seen a 48cm MXL and honestly I'm not sure what benefit you'd get out of that tubeset since it was designed for bigger riders. TSX weren't produced in the same numbers as the earlier Corsa and SL frames, so those might be an option too if you are tired of searching.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

kjmunc said:


> Maverick....I just checked the MXL size chart and the smallest size they have is a 48cm frame, and even that has a 51.8 top tube. Is that too long for you? A 50cm goes to 52.8, a 52cm to 53.8 etc.
> 
> So it sounds like you're looking for a 48cm frame? Can't say I've ever seen a 48cm MXL and honestly I'm not sure what benefit you'd get out of that tubeset since it was designed for bigger riders. TSX weren't produced in the same numbers as the earlier Corsa and SL frames, so those might be an option too if you are tired of searching.


kjmunc,

thank you so much for helping.
51.8cm top tube is fine. Im currently on the Time VXRS, size XXS with a 51.5cm toptube.

it's true about the MXL and that it's designed for heavier in mind. but seriously, if there's a MXL available, i would readily grab it anytime (but obviously with the right price).
I rode a TSX back when i was in junior high school and fell in love with it. back then, i couldn't afford any Merckx and TSX remains just a dream for me. 
never rode the MXL before though.

Cheers


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

GVH has a 50cm w/ 53 top tube. Corsa Extra 7-11 replica.. Yummy. Make it work..


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> GVH has a 50cm w/ 53 top tube. Corsa Extra 7-11 replica.. Yummy. Make it work..


ClassicSteel71,

Thanks for the info.
53cm top tube is actually a tad too long for me though. 

I guess I have to be patient and wait for the "right one" to come along.

Btw, I did check with GVH(Tom) before and they only provide shipping within the US.

Cheers


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

You may have to look at the seat tube angles between the Time and Merckx to get a better comparison. The difference between 51.5 to 53 cm isn't that large of and could easily be taken up by a degree or so difference in STA...

May be worth crunching the numbers.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Have you checked with Rashid at Queens to see if there are any frames the group order didn't get last year? Might be worth a shot.

http://www.queens.co.za/eddypta.htm


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

kjmunc said:


> Have you checked with Rashid at Queens to see if there are any frames the group order didn't get last year? Might be worth a shot.
> 
> http://www.queens.co.za/eddypta.htm


@kjmunc,
Thanks for the link. yes, i did send a personal email to Rashid yesterday noon, he replied within 6hrs or so. Rashid mentioned that all his Merckx steel frames are sold out :cryin: 

@ Green Hour,
Yes, i did consider that aspect as well. 
the primary reason im opting for a 51.5cm toptube is due to fitting reasons. I will be overstretch on a 53cm frame..with a 51.5cm toptube, i will be able to fit a 100mm stem. with a 53cm toptube, i will need to shorten it to 90mm. 

cheers.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Maverick, I just saw a complete Merckx bike on eBay with 50 cm seat and top tubes, however the auction ends in about 7 hours...

Edit: Sorry, I noticed that the auction does not include wheels, due to the shipping cost from France being too high...


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@HigherGround,

Im stucked at work (it's afternoon here in Tokyo) and have no access to eBay at the moment  
Thanks for the info anyway. guess i have to look harder.

PS: Frankly, i've never see at 51.5cm TSX before. has anybody seen one?


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, believe it or not, it sold with a "Buy It Now" price of $1,500, despite the fact that no one placed the opening bid of $1,000! And that's with out wheels! Any way, good luck with your quest. I hope that one turns up for you.


----------

